# Street charger ???



## Lyrikalholokost (Jun 22, 2012)

Has anybody heard of or currently use or used a street charger for thier hydros ?? I ran across it from a homie of mine and was thinking of buying one for my cutlass but i wanted to see if anybody has had any experiance with it ? So if you can let me know id really appreciate it thanks ! 

P.s. i posted the link incase you guys wanted to check it out thanks again

http://www.streetcharger.com/streetcharger.asp


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I have never seen them b4 but I'm interested. suxs charging batteries, especially 3 at a time.takes me 48 hrs.. nice to not ever worry about them like ur car battery.thxs for info


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Ya they been around for a pretty long time. Havent used it personally but its more for the occasional hitting the switch guy. If ur hardcore switch addict stay with a mulicharger.


----------



## Lyrikalholokost (Jun 22, 2012)

ron1973kim said:


> I have never seen them b4 but I'm interested. suxs charging batteries, especially 3 at a time.takes me 48 hrs.. nice to not ever worry about them like ur car battery.thxs for info


No prob ! Yea it would be nice to not charge them anymore especially since i have to charge mine 1 battery at a time ! Usually takes me bout 3 full days to charge all the batteries n i only have 4 ! I only have a single battery charger cuz i could never find a multi-charger


----------



## Lyrikalholokost (Jun 22, 2012)

352cutty86 said:


> Ya they been around for a pretty long time. Havent used it personally but its more for the occasional hitting the switch guy. If ur hardcore switch addict stay with a mulicharger.


So it doesnt really charge that fast ? I rarely hit the switches but since im upgrading them this week i prolly will be hitting them alot lol


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Ya they been around for a pretty long time. Havent used it personally but its more for the occasional hitting the switch guy. If ur hardcore switch addict stay with a good multi charger. But I'm interested on what people have to say?! Shit they might convince me. Lol


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

i installed one on my first car that i juiced. its up on the streetcharger site (the green and gold buick Lesabre). at the time i thought it was a good move, but after having it for a while, i realized that the trickle charge just wasnt enough, so i took it out and got an associated charger. much better investment in my opinion. that was my daily driver at the time, and even with driving it all the time, the streetcharger wouldnt give the batts the performance i needed.


----------



## INSANE (Feb 28, 2012)

I have 4 batteries in my cutlass with a street charger and it keeps my batteries charged. I only drive it 1or2 times a week and I'm switch happy in town


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

Had mine in the car for over a year went from a 36v to 48v charger recently..Keeps my batteries charged but still not a replacement for a traditional charger, I still charge this way 2-3 times a year but it will maintain that charge for some time..I can go from from barely being able to lift the car and raising it with some snap in a 30-45min cruise..It's nice to have cause you are never without juice just have to be patient and a schumacher 1072 doesn't match the interior at the shows!!...I'm a fan and wouldn't ride without one!!!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Just get a schumacher 1072, everything else is junk.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

i heard it only works if you drive long distances with it, otherwise wont make much of a diffrence. Considerin how it works it makes sense.
Im considering buyin one thou, since my daily is on juice, if nothin else it will keep the ''traditional'' charge time down.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i have installed 4 or 5 of them i have only had a problem out of one and street charger them self told me what the problem was they have VERY good service i have had them rebuild a charger that was about 7 to 10 years old and it works perfectly i will not build a car with out one


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

^^^ So would you confirm what ive been told? Average day i would drive the car a few times, all between 10 minutes to half an hour, would it still help?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

If the car isn't driven a lot then you won't see the benefits of a Street charger. Imo you would benefit having one in your daily though.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i put this in about a year ago the owner drives it to work its about a 15 to 20 min drive and the car has not seen a charger yet and lifts just as fast as the first day


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

nice, thats what i wanted to hear, n similar situation to mine. Thanx.
I guess ill start saving for one.


----------



## Lyrikalholokost (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice ! Guess im buying one after all ! My cutlass is my daily driver out of all my other cars jus cuz i like that one the best so itll def do good in my car


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

I'd also keep in mind that it is nice to know that it is there if you were to be stuck deep from home with near dead batteries. It may take a while, but nice to know it's there!


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

This topic helped me out a lot. I need something like this and looks like this is the best option. 

Is this still the only option available out there? This is a little up-priced even though it seems that its worth it.

Whats the best way to go?

:dunno:


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

yep, the best option IMO. i have one and it works perfectly. someone on here is selling a 48v if that's what you need.


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

moorevisual said:


> yep, the best option IMO. i have one and it works perfectly. someone on here is selling a 48v if that's what you need.


Yea theres a guy selling one in hydro parts section. He wont come off the price tho


----------



## debosix4 (Feb 2, 2007)

cheapest way is to use continuous duty noids to break the battery circuit so they charge 12v with your stock alt.and when you want to use your juice flick a switch and it turns off the 12v feed and connects to 24v or whatever volts you want to run, for 24v you need 3 noids and add one more for every extra battery you want to run. I've use this on a 24v setup and it worked perfect, also with a stepup converter kind of like a street charger but you need to find one with the most amp output,the street chargers are ok but not if you want to use your hydros all the time because the amp output is not very high,and the higher the volts with a street charger the lower the amps are like a 72v street charger is only 5 amp,just think how long a 5 amp battery charger will take to charge, the best setup I've used is a 55 amp 24v alt- i used to hang off the switches for hours and it never let me down ever,


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Saw that one for sale... Thanks for the heads up! :thumbsup:


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

debosix4 said:


> cheapest way is to use continuous duty noids to break the battery circuit so they charge 12v with your stock alt.and when you want to use your juice flick a switch and it turns off the 12v feed and connects to 24v or whatever volts you want to run, for 24v you need 3 noids and add one more for every extra battery you want to run. I've use this on a 24v setup and it worked perfect, also with a stepup converter kind of like a street charger but you need to find one with the most amp output,the street chargers are ok but not if you want to use your hydros all the time because the amp output is not very high,and the higher the volts with a street charger the lower the amps are like a 72v street charger is only 5 amp,just think how long a 5 amp battery charger will take to charge, the best setup I've used is a 55 amp 24v alt- i used to hang off the switches for hours and it never let me down ever,


Is there a diagram for this type of connections with series and parallel? I actually have the OG alternator from my 64 available and its doing nothing. I swapped it for a new one. I can use that one for something like this.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Lol sounds like flying the fucking space shuttle. Street chargers are nice if you drive your car. It won't hurt to add a bigger alternator, big 3 charging upgrade (battery to charger ground if unibody And 1/0 to a block then 4ga to the charger.

Sky high audio has some kick ass wire, I have a bunch for audio and will use some on my 51...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Battery upgrades or additions may be a good idea to keep the stress off of your charging system and prevent heat and charging issues. Remember to fuse between batteries if they are no next to eachother to prevent burning your work to the ground.

Also, if you are handy with a torch and solder (like brazing copper plumbing) you can make some solid safe and permanent connections.

If you have a big ass crimper (like me) you can use the thickest cable in the thickest copper connector and make a cold weld (pretty much) that can only be cut apart.

With some thought and the right equipment you can run a street charger effectively and safely.


----------



## David Windon (May 22, 2015)

They have been around since I was in middle school and I'm 32 now.(locally owned and operated in Florida I think) They have a nice website seems like a good idea


----------



## mattaos (Apr 9, 2013)

Been friends with Bill from Streetcharger for 15yrs. The product is great and i wouldn't own a juice car without it. If you drive your car normally, you will never need to pull out a charger.


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

mattaos said:


> Been friends with Bill from Streetcharger for 15yrs. The product is great and i wouldn't own a juice car without it. If you drive your car normally, you will never need to pull out a charger.


Amen


----------



## cal6000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Where can I buy a street charger ? Store website ?


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

cal6000 said:


> Where can I buy a street charger ? Store website ?



http://www.streetcharger.com/


----------

